# Hitchhiking love ?



## Popsicle (Sep 7, 2017)

My questions are the following .
*1 Are your relationships strained to due to extensive travel ?
*2 When is love making night ? Where does love making go down ? I'm used to the woods and behind dumpsters.
*3 What's the longest relationship you have had while on the rails or road ?

* 4 dogs chickens and blow up dolls don't count .


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 7, 2017)

Is it even possible to fuck a chicken? In my head I just see blood, feathers and BAWDAAAAK.


----------



## ddb29340 (Sep 7, 2017)

Is it even possible to fuck a chicken? [/QUOTE said:


> Ya gotta cut their head off, then stick something down their throat...hahaha


----------



## Odin (Sep 7, 2017)

This sounds like a bad joke the guatemalan told me in the military...


Bwaka Bwak Bwak ::chicken::


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 7, 2017)

Odin said:


> This sounds like a bad joke the guatemalan told me in the military...
> 
> 
> Bwaka Bwak Bwak ::chicken::



Lmao and the best part is we aren't off topic for once cause op brought up poultry porking.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 7, 2017)

Lmmmmmmfao
You guys crack me up. Good shit to read camped out in the jungle off highway .


----------



## Will Wood (Sep 8, 2017)

Be careful where and in what/who you stick it .. https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/42474...urn-themselves-in-to-avoid-disease-spreading/


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 8, 2017)

I'd say, if your relationships are strained due to travel, you're probably dating someone who is sedentary and monogamous. If you're gonna date someone as a traveler, you've got to date a traveler, or date a sedentary person who is not monogamous. Any other option is gonna lead to trouble.
Now, the best part about dating chickens is that, as my avatar shows, you've always got a drinking buddy, and after a few beers, she ain't gonna be monogamous anymore, and you can stick her in your pack once you and your friends are done! As such I only tend to date birds.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 8, 2017)

Probably one of the best threads in awhile It was just a random thoughts of insanity listening to cars last night on on interstate. I personally think if you get tired of poultry friend train the bastard to spange or just eat em


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 8, 2017)

1 - not strained in the love/sex department. But then I'm not interested in someone to travel with right now. I love being alone these days. So I guess you could say my primary relationship is with the spirit that guides my travels, with myself, and with the planet. It's also not strained in the friendship department. I only have a couple of friends, but they are for life. Deep rich nonjudgemental. We text and talk on the phone and I visit when I can (since I travel and they are home folks).

2 - When is it "right"? It's a feeling. It's not any fixed specifics. It's just an energetic something, a knowing, a vibration in the space between you. Requires mutual respect, kindness, and a wicked sense of humor. The get off isn't the reason to have sex/make love although there isn't anything wrong with the get off. I like me some get off. I just want to have a deeper exchange if I'm going to connect with someone in that way. It was different when I was younger; but being decidedly middle-aged changes things.

3 - Longest relationship? Well, with me and the spirit that moves me, it's been over 20 years! With a physical partner? I had a year + with a very significant other. The road was not what broke us up. I'm actually going to see said ex-"vso" very soon. I'm deeply curious about what will happen. And again, the connection isn't altered by the road or not. The connection is there and I just happen to be traveling.

4 - Do fingers count? I can't find a chicken although I'd love some fresh eggs.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 11, 2017)

@MamaSow yes fingers do count . As long as we aren't fingering chickens .
I like fingering chicken strips with BBQ sauce . Your reply is very witty and awesome


----------



## ddb29340 (Sep 11, 2017)

HAHAHA...


----------



## Odin (Sep 11, 2017)

::chicken::::chicken::::chicken::


----------



## Journals (Sep 12, 2017)

Odin said:


> ::chicken::::chicken::::chicken::
> 
> \
> you know what fuck you...





yup, just watched too much of that creepy as video, god damn you downey john


----------

